# North Korean Yak-9?



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2008)

This photograph of a wrecked aircraft was taken by photographer John Rich during the Korean war.

It has North Korean markings and the photo's caption referred to it as being Russian.

The tail looks to be a Yak-9...but the fuselage seems a too bulky.

What the heck is it?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 25, 2008)

Evening Dave!

I'd say a Yak-9 as well. What do you mean by "too bulky?"


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2008)

Pictures from the book Yak 9U P by Robert Panek of the Yellow Mushroom book series.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2008)

Graeme, I know it sounds stupid, but I was looking at that photograph, and for some reason, I was thinking that the Yak-9's fuselage had more of a taper at the tail's approach.

And thanks for the info, Micdrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> And thanks for the info, Micdrow!



Your welcome!!!!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 28, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> This photograph of a wrecked aircraft was taken by photographer John Rich during the Korean war.
> It has North Korean markings and the photo's caption referred to it as being Russian.
> The tail looks to be a Yak-9...but the fuselage seems a too bulky.
> What the heck is it?



I would say this is the correct position of the wreck:




One can see the original soviet camouflage (green) oversprayed with some "winter white", not grey as noted in the profiles.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 28, 2008)

Pic is from the most recent issue of The Smithsonian. Saw it over the weekend. A bunch of color pics a reporter from the Korean war took and forgot about. Found them in his attic and sent them in to the Smithsonian. 

Decent article.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Pic is from the most recent issue of The Smithsonian. Saw it over the weekend. A bunch of color pics a reporter from the Korean war took and forgot about. Found them in his attic and sent them in to the Smithsonian.
> 
> Decent article.



I was reading my latest edition of Smithsonian, and while I was looking at that picture, for some reason, it just didn't look right.

It's one of those deals where you think "oh yeah, I know what that is" then you second-guess yourself...

I screwed up more math tests like that, when I was in school!

Anyway, the article is definately a good read.


----------

